# Cat Girl LF RP's [NSFW OR SFW]



## Kiwifruity (Dec 30, 2017)

Looking for 18+ partners to entertain my little cat girl, Mia.
Can provide reference pictures on request, and more details on her personality ect if needed as well.
I'd prefer to use Discord to chat, feel free to add me directly; you'll get a faster reply from me.
Kiwifruity #0997 is my username.
I'm in New Zealand so my timezone will be off, here is a link to the current time, I'm usually active late in the day through 'til early morning.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jan 5, 2018)

Hiya. Sending request.


----------



## ShigureSohma (Jan 16, 2018)

Sent you a friend request.
Update: Somehow the friend request on Discord either didn't go through or you declined. I sent another, but if you aren't looking for someone to rp with anymore just message me to let me know. Thanks.


----------

